# Green Cards for Musicians



## musicman84 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here, brought about by my impending graduation from a masters degree in music performance. I am about to apply for OPT but I thought it would also be a good time to start planning for the future.

I have been in the states for two years now, with a previous student experience back in 2006, and I feel very settled here. I've been researching the various ways of obtaining residency/green cards, both on the net and on this site. I realise that it is an extremely difficult challenge of staying here to work, so I was wondering if anyone had any insight on my particular situation.

I have no family members, no marriage possibilities, only my skills as a musician (classical clarinet performance). With a Bachelors from the UK and a Masters from the US, I also have the skills to teach. However, I feel like this area of expertise is probably not what the US would consider 'extraordinary ability', nor would, say, orchestras or other professional ensembles be prepared to hire and sponsor me when there are so many other US candidates available for such jobs.

I may have my answer already, but I was hoping that someone might be able to provide any help that could be a potential route to living here in the states beyond my OPT year. Maybe there are avenues I am not aware of that I can look into beyond the usual standard possibilities?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Having the skills to teach and being able to teach in the US may not be the same and there is only a tiny chance for teachers to find a visa sponsor.

The only option I see at this point is OTP and networking like crazy while you are here. If you are good enough you may find a sponsor. I do not have to ask you to work on your skills.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

musicman84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here, brought about by my impending graduation from a masters degree in music performance. I am about to apply for OPT but I thought it would also be a good time to start planning for the future.
> 
> ...


You've pretty much answered your own question. Marry some doll and see where it takes you!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Weebie said:


> You've pretty much answered your own question. Marry some doll and see where it takes you!


Just do not marry her for sake of a GC.


----------



## Ian007 (May 17, 2010)

musicman84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here, brought about by my impending graduation from a masters degree in music performance. I am about to apply for OPT but I thought it would also be a good time to start planning for the future.
> 
> ...


Hi musicman84, having looked into this myself I am aware of how difficult it is to get a green card. I am a musician and in a similar position wanting to be over there. The decision I came up with was to study music performance in the US and then take up the post graduation year on offer that is there should you have studied in the US. I forget what the term for it is, but as a student having studied in the US you are allowed to work there for up to 40 hours a week for up to a year. As you have a Masters in performance then that should be straight forward - possibly more difficult if you had composition.

Who knows, in that year you might well find that partner you dream of and be able to stay in the US. I wish you all the luck,

Ian


----------



## Ian007 (May 17, 2010)

musicman84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here, brought about by my impending graduation from a masters degree in music performance. I am about to apply for OPT but I thought it would also be a good time to start planning for the future.
> 
> ...


Sorry musicman - seems I missed your final paragraph - you already know about the OPT year. Still, my suggestion remains the same.


----------

